# Mayhem over Raymond.



## immyshine (May 11, 2020)

I am Genuinely so upset and disgusted with how ppl are on bidding threads with him. Why do ppl get so out of character about him. Like it a makes no sense to me.


----------



## Romaki (May 11, 2020)

He's a new villager without an amiibo card. He's popular and things like IGB/TBT or some random items don't really matter at all either. 
It's just trading some hours worth of effort for a villager that you really like.


----------



## Feferily (May 11, 2020)

I usually think it’s because people are desperate to get him and then it makes them go a bit too wild. And that feeds the cycle and makes other people have to go wild with bidding. And there’s also the huge amount of scammers over Raymond that’s even more upsetting because of how much people want him. I imagine the disappointment must be huge : (


----------



## lieryl (May 11, 2020)

found out two seconds ago that someone payed for raymond only for them to find out the price was literally to look at him?? i mean i love raymond to bits he’s great and definitely one of my favorite villagers on my island but there’s no need to be so rude when bidding/selling/buying him


----------



## immyshine (May 11, 2020)

I get it but under no circumstances do I see being that rude to someone about him is needed. I’ve been here for years and never witnessed any uglier threads than the ones that were auctions for him 

	Post automatically merged: May 11, 2020



lieryl said:


> found out two seconds ago that someone payed for raymond only for them to find out the price was literally to look at him?? i mean i love raymond to bits he’s great and definitely one of my favorite villagers on my island but there’s no need to be so rude when bidding/selling/buying him


YES!!! YOU SAW THAT OMG THATS INSANE just to LOOK at him like what

	Post automatically merged: May 11, 2020

I personally can say on Instagram there was a “giveaway for him” and someone came and offered REAL MONEY for him and the giveaway was deleted from the page / no winner announced I just don’t see why ppl gotta get so outta shape over him


----------



## Altarium (May 11, 2020)

Yeah they can fight over him all they want. I've never seen the appeal.


----------



## windloft (May 11, 2020)

Raymond is super cute, _but_ the sheer amount of people that are buying / selling him for insane prices is ... a little unreal. This is like Stitches' popularity, except overblown. 

I think it's due to the fact that Raymond's a cute cat villager, but also one without an amiibo and having low chances of being encountered ; mob mentality also comes into play, too.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 11, 2020)

there's an insane auction for him everyday, and currently there's 3 threads about him and his hype. he's quite the celebrity i must say.


----------



## absol (May 11, 2020)

yea I saw someone in an auction thread say they were just bidding to bump up the price for the others and had no intention of buying him.


----------



## lieryl (May 11, 2020)

mentali said:


> yea I saw someone in an auction thread say they were just bidding to bump up the price for the others and had no intention of buying him.


and he wasn’t even bidding what the seller wanted?


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 11, 2020)

mentali said:


> yea I saw someone in an auction thread say they were just bidding to bump up the price for the others and had no intention of buying him.



LMAOOOO i'm sorry but WHAT


----------



## Sencha (May 11, 2020)

People really seem to have gone mad over him... but I agree with people here, it’s probably the ”new factor” and the fact that he’s a cat, cats have a really solid base in this game, almost every cat looks good (I think). And also, when you hear that someone really likes one villager, you might get a sense of fake value, like when you buy a brand a friend recommends, because you know someone else liked it so it must be good. So the more hype around raymond, the more people are going to percieve his value as high. And even threads like this, when more people put in negative opinion, because then you end up with the ones who ”kinda line him” having to defend him, which then makes those people lean more to liking him. These things dies out pretty quickly if you don’t engage in my experience


----------



## immyshine (May 11, 2020)

Sencha said:


> People really seem to have gone mad over him... but I agree with people here, it’s probably the ”new factor” and the fact that he’s a cat, cats have a really solid base in this game, almost every cat looks good (I think). And also, when you hear that someone really likes one villager, you might get a sense of fake value, like when you buy a brand a friend recommends, because you know someone else liked it so it must be good. So the more hype around raymond, the more people are going to percieve his value as high. And even threads like this, when more people put in negative opinion, because then you end up with the ones who ”kinda line him” having to defend him, which then makes those people lean more to liking him. These things dies out pretty quickly if you don’t engage in my experience





Sencha said:


> People really seem to have gone mad over him... but I agree with people here, it’s probably the ”new factor” and the fact that he’s a cat, cats have a really solid base in this game, almost every cat looks good (I think). And also, when you hear that someone really likes one villager, you might get a sense of fake value, like when you buy a brand a friend recommends, because you know someone else liked it so it must be good. So the more hype around raymond, the more people are going to percieve his value as high. And even threads like this, when more people put in negative opinion, because then you end up with the ones who ”kinda line him” having to defend him, which then makes those people lean more to liking him. These things dies out pretty quickly if you don’t engage in my experience


Okay lol it’s not being negative towards him it’s being negative toward the ppl being rude and outrageous over him  that is all

	Post automatically merged: May 11, 2020



mentali said:


> yea I saw someone in an auction thread say they were just bidding to bump up the price for the others and had no intention of buying him.


Lol I saw that yesterday he flat out said I’m doing this because I want to make this harder for y’all basically like

	Post automatically merged: May 11, 2020

I just wish ppl were more nicer about him and could be as calm and respectful as they are every other villager thread


----------



## absol (May 11, 2020)

lieryl said:


> and he wasn’t even bidding what the seller wanted?


yeah and others still tried to outbid them without actually knowing the conversion rates (I think they offered way below the others anyway??)
but in the end I think people would've ended up at the same price with and without them so it didn't affect the auction much but it's still a pretty crappy thing to do


----------



## Imbri (May 11, 2020)

All this just adds to my dislike of selling villagers in the first place.


----------



## lieryl (May 11, 2020)

mentali said:


> yeah and others still tried to outbid them without actually knowing the conversion rates (I think they offered way below the others anyway??)
> but in the end I think people would've ended up at the same price with and without them so it didn't affect the auction much but it's still a pretty crappy thing to do


exactly! the whole time i was sitting there like wait i don’t think they outbid anyone yet everyone was going higher


----------



## N a t (May 11, 2020)

Yeah, I really like Raymond but he ain't worth all the madness. No video game character should be in my opinion.


----------



## immyshine (May 11, 2020)

Yeah, I really like Raymond but he ain't worth all the madness. No video game character should be in my opinion.

!! this is what I’m saying I like him don’t get me wrong he’s adorable but my problem is when the stuff gets out of pocket it’s a video game it’s suppose to be fun It doesn’t need to be that serious


----------



## Dormire (May 11, 2020)

This was a legit DM someone received.







Bruh, _*relinquish*_?


----------



## lieryl (May 11, 2020)

Dormire said:


> This was a legit DM someone received.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if a pixel cat brings you anxiety that’s on you not anyone else 0-0

i now understand the hate i get for liking raymond when i’m lumped with people like that


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2020)

Yeah people are insane and basically do everything they can to scam people over new rare stuff with good designs. I was lucky to get him free from a friend which was an awesome thing to do but yeah seeing scam nmt/rlc/looking at auctions makes me feel really sad and annoying. Not everyone has the base to sell stuff nmt and collect them like mad, man. Be nice and love in the answer!


----------



## Hyoshido (May 11, 2020)

Naw man people are fighting over him to be the 50th thousand user to put him in a maid dress and make him sing to K.K. Bubblegum
They need them retweets bro, the harassment over a virtual cat is more than worth it to them...And it's sad!

In the end, Raymond was the key to awakening the savages within' the Animal Crossing fandom.

People who TT just need to put in the effort and get him by the campsite trick, one Raymond obtained that way means one less Raymond to fight over! _(hopefully)_


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2020)

Dormire said:


> This was a legit DM someone received.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah my friend showed me that and I laughed so hard. Even more fun if that person is over 20 lol


----------



## Dormire (May 11, 2020)

lieryl said:


> if a pixel cat brings you anxiety that’s on you not anyone else 0-0


People are just too entitled.    



sunflowerhippie said:


> Yeah my friend showed me that and I laughed so hard. Even more fun if that person is over 20 lol


They way they said "relinquish" sent my sides to orbit.


----------



## Baroque (May 11, 2020)

Dormire said:


> This was a legit DM someone received.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MEGA cringe, holy ****.

Anyway, Raymond is cool and all and people are free to purchase him on the forum for obscene amounts of NMTs but, well... you can just buy him on ebay for 15 bucks. Much easier that way, honestly.


----------



## xara (May 11, 2020)

i saw somebody bid 1000 nmt for him and almost passed out - i appreciate that people like and want him but the amounts that people are looking for/willing to offer are _insane_


----------



## immyshine (May 11, 2020)

Hyoshido said:


> Naw man people are fighting over him to be the 50th thousand user to put him in a maid dress and make him sing to K.K. Bubblegum
> They need them retweets bro, the harassment over a virtual cat is more than worth it to them...And it's sad!
> 
> In the end, Raymond was the key to awakening the savages within' the Animal Crossing fandom.
> ...


Raymond brought out the real side of ppl in the animal crossing community !!! Everything you said was spot on


----------



## lieryl (May 11, 2020)

xara said:


> i saw somebody bid 1000 nmt for him and almost passed out - i appreciate that people like and want him but the amounts that people are looking for/willing to offer are _insane_


i love telling this story but he once sold on here for 2500 NMT


----------



## xara (May 11, 2020)

Dormire said:


> This was a legit DM someone received.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i’m literally screaming at that


----------



## AshdewCrossing (May 11, 2020)

Dormire said:


> This was a legit DM someone received.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is actually hilarious. Now I really want to island hunt for Raymond just so I can hold a giveaway where people have to send me 2000 word essays and I pick the best one.


----------



## Lazaros (May 11, 2020)

Dormire said:


> This was a legit DM someone received.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this thing is SO ridiculous it has turned into a copypasta all over my twitter TL. as much as i hate raymond and the current situation around him, people can get so entitled over one stupid pixel cat, like, what in the hell actually? as much as i want to believe this dm is satire, it probably isn't and the only thing i want to *relinquish* is my soul after having the misfortune of reading this.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259334107437371398 sums it up perfectly.


----------



## xara (May 11, 2020)

lieryl said:


> i love telling this story but he once sold on here for 2500 NMT



i’m now screaming even louder i- 

bro if i ever run into raymond on an island tour i’ll probably just leave him there out of fear lmao


----------



## immyshine (May 11, 2020)

lieryl said:


> i love telling this story but he once sold on here for 2500 NMT



YOU ARE JOKING ME 2500????


----------



## lieryl (May 11, 2020)

xara said:


> i’m now screaming even louder i-
> 
> bro if i ever run into raymond on an island tour i’ll probably just leave him there out of fear lmao


i do love him and find him very endearing but sometimes ill see him walking around and think about the power he has lmao


immyshine said:


> YOU ARE JOKING ME 2500????


it was when i first joined here too so me and my 20 NMT were like 0-0


----------



## immyshine (May 11, 2020)

Baroque said:


> MEGA cringe, holy ****.
> 
> Anyway, Raymond is cool and all and people are free to purchase him on the forum for obscene amounts of NMTs but, well... you can just buy him on ebay for 15 bucks. Much easier that way, honestly.



Literally my friend bought him for $7.50 legit and I couldn’t believe it was like real you know


----------



## Velo (May 11, 2020)

It is sooooo weird. Plus the people who have save files of him and sell infinite copies for like $50 cash each. Which is crazy. I know he was selling for even more cash before. I heard a couple horror stories of people being scammed and never even receiving him. Plus some people who got glitched Raymonds, then got them completely wiped recently. I mean can you imagine after you paid big bucks to get him? 
It's not something I'd participate in, but if people just keep buying him then it will continue.


----------



## immyshine (May 11, 2020)

lieryl said:


> i do love him and find him very endearing but sometimes ill see him walking around and think about the power he has lmao
> 
> it was when i first joined here too so me and my 20 NMT were like 0-0


Lmfao you poor thing I could just imagine you reading that like .. ight ima head out then


----------



## xara (May 11, 2020)

lieryl said:


> i do love him and find him very endearing but sometimes ill see him walking around and think about the power he has lmao
> 
> it was when i first joined here too so me and my 20 NMT were like 0-0



god imagine joining and the first post you see is somebody offering 2500 nmt for a cat and you just immediately log out LMAO


----------



## lieryl (May 11, 2020)

immyshine said:


> Lmfao you poor thing I could just imagine you reading that like .. ight ima head out then


i was traumatized  i bought dom earlier that day for like 20 NMT and had no idea how popular raymond was so me thinking oh they’re new villagers must be the same price 

i have never been more wrong


----------



## immyshine (May 11, 2020)

Velo said:


> It is sooooo weird. Plus the people who have save files of him and sell infinite copies for like $50 cash each. Which is crazy. I know he was selling for even more cash before. I heard a couple horror stories of people being scammed and never even receiving him. Plus some people who got glitched Raymonds, then got them completely wiped recently. I mean can you imagine after you paid big bucks to get him?
> It's not something I'd participate in, but if people just keep buying him then it will continue.


Yeah I heard about that I saw something on Twitter where someone bought him and it was a altered copy of him so his game went to poop basically that’s a horrible I couldn’t imagine paying for a character the same amount you practically paid for the actual game


----------



## bepsiiii (May 11, 2020)

Dormire said:


> This was a legit DM someone received.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i actually died reading that lmafoooo. some ppl are really desperate...


----------



## Dormire (May 11, 2020)

bepsiiii said:


> i actually died reading that lmafoooo. some ppl are really desperate...


Same. Who on earth use the word relinquish on a pixel cat? Just that person I guess? It's so embarrassing lmao.


----------



## lieryl (May 11, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Same. Who on earth use the word relinquish on a pixel cat? Just that person I guess? It's so embarrassing lmao.


i really hope it was satire because if it wasn’t i will relinquish my faith in humanity


----------



## Djf881 (May 11, 2020)

Raymond is the most sought after item in a game where most other rare items have been devalued by duping or can be generated by time travel.  Unlike most other villagers, he cannot be summoned by amiibo. And a lot of players have amassed huge amounts of wealth through various schemes and exploits and the only thing they can’t generate through exploits and the only thing to spend their wealth on is Raymond.  So the price gets high.

I personally think asking for 10 NMT to sell a load of turnips is more offensive than asking 1000 NMT for Raymond.


----------



## Rowlet28 (May 11, 2020)

lieryl said:


> i was traumatized  i bought dom earlier that day for like 20 NMT and had no idea how popular raymond was so me thinking oh they’re new villagers must be the same price
> 
> i have never been more wrong


Ahh I remember those days lol. I bought Zucker from the same person that was selling him for 2.5k for a a few NMTs. At first I thought it was crazy but now that I got almost 1k tickets I would've bought him lol. Good thing a user here gave me Raymond for free.


----------



## AccfSally (May 11, 2020)

Dormire said:


> This was a legit DM someone received.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like wow....someone needs to calm down lol.


----------



## Dormire (May 11, 2020)

lieryl said:


> i really hope it was satire because if it wasn’t i will relinquish my faith in humanity


The OP deleted the tweet, it better be fake. Though at this point I'mma believe there are people who are unironically like this.


----------



## lieryl (May 11, 2020)

mewto28 said:


> Ahh I remember those days lol. I bought Zucker from the same person that was selling him for 2.5k for a a few NMTs. At first I thought it was crazy but now that I got almost 1k tickets I would've bought him lol. Good thing a user here gave me Raymond for free.


lowkey wanna start a thread asking people how they got raymond lol i feel like it’s either for absolutely free or you broke your bank there’s no in between


----------



## immyshine (May 11, 2020)

lieryl said:


> lowkey wanna start a thread asking people how they got raymond lol i feel like it’s either for absolutely free or you broke your bank there’s no in between


Omg you should start that I’ve I’d to hear ppls stories because when I’m bored I just go read a Raymond thread it’s better than Netflix sometimes


----------



## lieryl (May 11, 2020)

immyshine said:


> Omg you should start that I’ve I’d to hear ppls stories because when I’m bored I just go read a Raymond thread it’s better than Netflix sometimes


wait should i :0 cause even how i got raymond is wild


----------



## Rowlet28 (May 11, 2020)

Well there's someone giving away Raymond here rn lol.


----------



## lieryl (May 11, 2020)

what a kind soul

rip their notifs tho


----------



## immyshine (May 11, 2020)

lieryl said:


> wait should i :0 cause even how i got raymond is wild


You won’t believe mine lol ima vote for yes you should


----------



## lieryl (May 11, 2020)

immyshine said:


> You won’t believe mine lol ima vote for yes you should


gonna start one now and bump it in the morning cause i assume most people are sleeping lol


----------



## immyshine (May 11, 2020)

lieryl said:


> gonna start one now and bump it in the morning cause i assume most people are sleeping lol


I feel like everyone has some type of story how they got him because of allll the stuff ppl go thru to get him in the first place lol this will be interesting


----------



## lieryl (May 11, 2020)

immyshine said:


> I feel like everyone has some type of story how they got him because of allll the stuff ppl go thru to get him in the first place lol this will be interesting


it’s upppp


----------



## JKDOS (May 11, 2020)

Raymond is a cat, yes..but he is definitely not cute. Especially when compared to others like Lolly.

Raymond is just a trend. People only want him because he is "new", and as another user said, they only want to dress him in a maid dress for retweets on Twitter. In time, people will discard him as there are better villagers, and better smugs to have.


----------



## bepsiiii (May 11, 2020)

lieryl said:


> lowkey wanna start a thread asking people how they got raymond lol i feel like it’s either for absolutely free or you broke your bank there’s no in between



i got him by doing the campsite trick. i was trying for marshal and got raymond along the way. i would nvr pay the amount ppl are paying when there's a free way.... gotta build my bridges and inclines and pay debt yo


----------



## Blueskyy (May 11, 2020)

You mean you wouldn’t pay $1,000 for a printed picture of Raymond off eBay?


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (May 11, 2020)

i have raymond because he was my forced camper but i hate what hes done to this community. i think all ac trade boards should ban raymond auctions because its getting ridiculous and ugly


----------



## Altarium (May 11, 2020)

Dormire said:


> This was a legit DM someone received.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could not believe it... I refuse to think this isn't a troll


----------



## pipty (May 11, 2020)

immyshine said:


> YOU ARE JOKING ME 2500????


What are you even gonna spend 2500 NMTs on


----------



## Misuzurin (May 11, 2020)

I think he is pretty cool personally. Definitely the best looking male cat in the game. Also he is smug and that's kinda cute. I never understood why people wanted Marshal in NL, so I guess I can see where the haters are coming from to a degree. 

Edit: I suppose for all those same reasons but for squirrels.


----------



## Kyneria (May 11, 2020)

Instead of banning Raymond like a digital cat is responsible of people's actions, a little bit of control would be great. But I'm seeing a lot of he's overrated, why people pay for him, well, _people do that outside of AC_. It's still sad seeing people work hard for NMTs and so, and I think they shoulnd't try to pay so much, but I also wanna point out the sellers.

Yes, I know people can find a popular charcater and be like ''Ok I'll invite them and get more NMTs to keep island hopping for my dreamies'', but oh no, from what I've seen (I'm not talking only about TBT or attacking the sellers here), Raymond is not a ''lets sell him cheaper to compete''. I don't really see a big change in his prices usually? (I wasn't here when he sold for like 2k NMTs like someone told me they saw).

The economy is built by both sellers and buyers, you could argue that buyers play an important role because they are open to pay such high prices, but at the same time, when those are the norm and the cheaper ones can be scams (in Discord it's a disaster), and many are new and don't really know about red flags or ways to avoid them (I saw someone selling his amiibo on ebay, when it doesn't exist?! the post was pretty ambiguous too)... Yeah, I can see why especially new people can fall for it and go the ''safer'' route with even real money. And sellers? I even know one user (thank God not from here) that just invited him to auction him on e-bay, and sold it in less than a day for.... 140 euros? Basically more than the double of the GAME PRICE?!

Btw, that DM? I had one similar because I made the error of sharing me island hopping and finding Raymond, and I got a message of an user who was basically telling me to give it to them because ''I said I didn't know if I was going to keep him, and he should be with someone who wants him forever''.

	Post automatically merged: May 11, 2020

Also here is probably one of the safest places to get him, banning him here will only make people go to discord and other places where they could be scammed easily even more


----------



## bepsiiii (May 11, 2020)

Misuzurin said:


> I think he is pretty cool personally. Definitely the best looking male cat in the game. Also he is smug and that's kinda cute. I never understood why people wanted Marshal in NL, so I guess I can see where the haters are coming from to a degree.



yes but have you seen bob? truly the handsomest cat


----------



## JKDOS (May 11, 2020)

pipty said:


> What are you even gonna spend 2500 NMTs on



Turnip trips.


----------



## lieryl (May 11, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Turnip trips.


on discord you’d be out of NMT in a month


----------



## JKDOS (May 11, 2020)

lieryl said:


> on discord you’d be out of NMT in a month



That's just how currency works though. TBH, I'd use all 2500 NMTs for the islands as I could get a king's ransom of Iron, stone, clay, weeds, wasps, furniture, and more.


----------



## Blink. (May 11, 2020)

just wanna leave this here.



Spoiler: this


----------



## lieryl (May 11, 2020)

Blink. said:


> just wanna leave this here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she really said don’t touch raymond?? like he was gonna reach through the screen and pet him??


----------



## Blink. (May 11, 2020)

bruh, my discord sends me tho most randomest stuff. I laughed so hard at this

F.


----------



## Garrett (May 11, 2020)

Blink. said:


> just wanna leave this here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lmao

Reminds me of the people on Judge Judy who sell pictures of iPhones on eBay.


----------



## idioticcryptid (May 11, 2020)

To me, Ive seen cuter villagers and prefer others over him...sure, he looks cool and stuff, but im fine without having him on my island

i think some of his appeal was ruined when i saw the meme of him wearing a maid dress-


----------



## TaylaJade (May 11, 2020)

bepsiiii said:


> i got him by doing the campsite trick. i was trying for marshal and got raymond along the way. i would nvr pay the amount ppl are paying when there's a free way.... gotta build my bridges and inclines and pay debt yo


This was literally me yesterday! I was on the hunt for Marshal using the campsite method and Raymond showed up. I felt like I needed to give him a chance and see what all the hype was about, so invited him to live on my island.


----------



## idioticcryptid (May 11, 2020)

Dormire said:


> This was a legit DM someone received.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this person highkey pissed me off-


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 11, 2020)

TaylaJade said:


> This was literally me yesterday! I was on the hunt for Marshal using the campsite method and Raymond showed up. I felt like I needed to give him a chance and see what all the hype was about, so invited him to live on my island.


Ok I’m going to sound completely dumb but what is the campsite method? Is it like TTing to get people in the campsite?


----------



## JKDOS (May 11, 2020)

idioticcryptid said:


> this person highkey pissed me off-



Might submit that to r/ChoosingBeggars


----------



## TaylaJade (May 11, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> Ok I’m going to sound completely dumb but what is the campsite method? Is it like TTing to get people in the campsite?


No you’re not dumb! I found out about it from the YouTuber TagBackTV 



 Essentially you travel forward until you have a camper. It’s relatively easy but quite tedious! Luckily it only took about 10 tries last night for Raymond to show up. I should note that I was actually looking for Marshal, but I was defs happy to move in Raymond!


----------



## JKDOS (May 11, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> Ok I’m going to sound completely dumb but what is the campsite method? Is it like TTing to get people in the campsite?



Basically you kick all Smugs out of your town, and then TT until a villager shows up in campsite. The chance of getting a smug will be very high, and then you just wait until the smug you get is Raymond. Depending on your luck, this can take minutes, hours, or days. Either way, it cost 0 bells, and 0 NMT. Just a willingness to TT.


----------



## alitwick (May 11, 2020)

I used the campsite method to get him, and although I like having him (plus he’s cute,) I don’t see the hype at all. I cannot fathom using real money to get him. A digital cat isn’t worth that much!

Back in NL, I thought the Marshal hype was insane. Clearly, I had no idea what the future would hold.



JKDOS said:


> Might submit that to r/ChoosingBeggars


Oh my god, PLEASE DO! That subreddit is gold for stuff like this.


----------



## Iced_Holly (May 11, 2020)

lieryl said:


> found out two seconds ago that someone payed for raymond only for them to find out the price was literally to look at him?? i mean i love raymond to bits he’s great and definitely one of my favorite villagers on my island but there’s no need to be so rude when bidding/selling/buying him


 Oh god, I saw that yesterday and it blew my mind. Like, what is _wrong _with these people? Like, I love Raymond too and was really happy when I got him on my island... but at the end of the day, he's just a fictional cat in a video game. No need to go that crazy over him.


----------



## Spunki (May 11, 2020)

People should just enjoy the villagers they like. For me there is no best Villager etc., because Punchy or Mitzi are as good as Raymond for me. Or pretty much every other cat.

People should just wake up and smell the coffee. He’s not made of Gold.

I kinda feel bad for him, because so many Players treat him like some kind of God and have such a weird Obesession, that it ends up being cringeworthy and scary at the same time. And all the normal people which just like him in general are treated as the same as them, which makes it even worse, because they just want to enjoy him for what he is: A normal polite Cat with 2 different Eye Colors and a Business Suit. It’s the same as the Pokémon Fandom, when you say something bad about Charizard or Lucario. You know you get assaulted from every direction possible.


----------



## thisisausername (May 11, 2020)

i really want Nintendo to make an amiibo card for him so the Raymond market can finally crash.. it'd be so satisfying to see someone sell him for like 500 nmt and get no buyers because he's not that much anymore 

i want raymond too but paying those absurd prices and even real money??? could not be me.


----------



## Lio (May 11, 2020)

Spunki said:


> I kinda feel bad for him, because so many People treat him like some kind of God and have such a weird Obesession, that it ends up being cringeworthy and scary at the same time. And all the normal people which just like him in general are treated as the same as them, which makes it even worse. It’s the same as the Pokémon Fandom, when you say something bad about Charizard or Lucario. You know you get assaulted from every direction possible.


Yeah, it's odd to see how obsessed some people are with liking or hating him. I follow the Animal Crossing topic on Twitter (never got around to unfollowing it) and I see people bullying others over a virtual cat. IMO, it feels like some people hate him just because. Or vice versa.


----------



## Mairen (May 11, 2020)

Give it enough time and the hype will die down. Half of the people who are obsessing over him today will end up actively disliking him within a year. People cannot help but want to join the latest fads and get in on the excitement, whether they have personal feelings about the matter or not. So I think it's just a lot of people wanting to include themselves with everything that's going on with him. It's also the same with the people who hate him. Some people will honestly go out of their way to hate something popular, just to make themselves seem edgy and different. It's just the way of the world. No harm done either way. (I'm way more fond of siamese or black cats myself, so Mitzi and kiki are my favorites)


----------



## trashpedia (May 11, 2020)

Raymond when the 495,000th post of him singing kk bubblegum in a maid dress is posted on Twitter





Fr tho I have him and he’s really not worth all that NMT as I got him through the campsite method...
Also I do think people need to **stop** blaming a virtual cat for causing all the chaos. If anything, I feel like we should blaming the weird rabid 12 yr old fujoshis/gay fetishists because that’s what sort of vibe I’ve been getting from these people.


----------



## Llunavale (May 11, 2020)

Not to sound cynical or pretentious af but I genuinely think a large part of his desirability comes from people wanting the merit and attention that comes with having him. Especially as his price increases and he becomes "harder" to get that way.

Social media age and all that crap. People just want to show off that they have something so desirable to most people and be rewarded with the attention that comes with it. Especially younger players whose lives practically revolve around social media.

Not saying that's the case for everyone - some people have him by sheer luck of the draw and couldn't care less or just like him for some other reason. In general though, outside the popularity and buzz factor...what else is there?


----------



## ForWhomTheBellTolls (May 11, 2020)

I visited my friend's island two days ago who had just gotten the game after playing with his wife and enjoying it.

Flying in I saw Raymond. I started texting him saying how did you get Raymond. He had no idea what I was talking about until I told him the "cat villager" to which he replied he didn't like him that much. 

I checked the house next door that had a sold sign on it, it was Maria.

While a portion of animal crossing fandom is going nuts about Raymond a lot of people have no clue.


----------



## RedPanda (May 11, 2020)

It will pass in time, but right now it's pretty gross how people are behaving about him. He's just a cute villager, end of story. I don't like seeing the greed, the cheating, the scamming, or on the other side of things, the mean and nasty views about him as a response to all of that. He's just a cute cat, and that's that. Can't wait for it all to die down. I hate seeing all this dumb drama in AC, haha. AC is supposed to be our escape from bad drama!


----------



## DaviddivaD (May 11, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Same. Who on earth use the word relinquish on a pixel cat? Just that person I guess? It's so embarrassing lmao.



Their profile picture is of Raymond too.


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 11, 2020)

Blink. said:


> just wanna leave this here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am losing my mind


----------



## Blink. (May 11, 2020)

It is the saddest _and most unfortunate_ experience for the buyer


----------



## DaviddivaD (May 11, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> Raymond when the 495,000th post of him singing kk bubblegum in a maid dress is posted on Twitter
> View attachment 256579
> 
> Fr tho I have him and he’s really not worth all that NMT as I got him through the campsite method...
> Also I do think people need to **stop** blaming a virtual cat for causing all the chaos. If anything, I feel like we should blaming the weird rabid 12 yr old fujoshis/gay fetishists because that’s what sort of vibe I’ve been getting from these people.



He's got nothin on Resetti. ..


----------



## Hazysummerskies (May 11, 2020)

Dormire said:


> This was a legit DM someone received.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 That's such an embarrassing DM to send someone. I hope they are just trolling and not being serious because if they are being for real that's sad.

What did you say back? Or did you just block them?


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 11, 2020)

I thought this was pretty funny and OTT when I saw it a couple days ago, but I don't think it has anything on some of the other examples in here


Spoiler: clicky


----------



## SCORPA15 (May 11, 2020)

Because "Everybody Loves Raymond"   
I'm here all week people.


----------



## Corvusrene (May 11, 2020)

Was the marshal craze ever this crazy at around new leaf's launch?


----------



## Lisha (May 11, 2020)

Was the craze for Marshal ever as bad as this? I can understand why Raymond is popular... but this is insane.


----------



## Stil (May 11, 2020)

Romaki said:


> He's a new villager without an amiibo card. He's popular and things like IGB/TBT or some random items don't really matter at all either.
> It's just trading some hours worth of effort for a villager that you really like.


Imagine TBT not mattering at all.. lol


----------



## Romaki (May 11, 2020)

Infinity said:


> Imagine TBT not mattering at all.. lol



I mean, it really doesn't? You exchange your (or someone else's) activity for some pretty pictures on your forum post. I usually gift mine when I notice I have more than 1000, and even then I could still make a million IGB in a day, you know? 

You could easily trade IGB for rare items on other websites and then make a lot of TBT here, TBT is not a currency elsewhere so it has less value to the game.


----------



## JKDOS (May 11, 2020)

alitwick said:


> Oh my god, PLEASE DO! That subreddit is gold for stuff like this.



Someone already had: 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/ChoosingBeggars/comments/ggro56


----------



## radioloves (May 11, 2020)

I think he’s the only smug cat and villager with orange and green eyes, he looks wonderful and I’m sure he’s a great guy too  

P.S. I’m starting to like him a lot too lol


----------



## Grimlock (May 11, 2020)

Llunavale said:


> Not to sound cynical or pretentious af but I genuinely think a large part of his desirability comes from people wanting the merit and attention that comes with having him. Especially as his price increases and he becomes "harder" to get that way.
> 
> Social media age and all that crap. People just want to show off that they have something so desirable to most people and be rewarded with the attention that comes with it. Especially younger players whose lives practically revolve around social media.


This is pretty much how I see it. It sounds very similar to what happened with fortnite. If you weren’t playing it you were called trash by those who did, and if you _were _playing it you were called trash by those who didn’t.

Whenever something reaches massive popularity it seems like all of the wannabes and trolls come out of the woodwork to do everything they can to ruin it for everybody else. I have Raymond on my island because I love the way he looks, but I would never pay 1000+ tickets for him or insult another person for not having him.

Whether it’s the culture or the counter culture, a vocal group will try their hardest to get other people on their bandwagon without a second thought about what they want or how they feel. This applies to games, sports, politics, religion—anything that allows them to feel morally superior to the “other side.”


----------



## trashpedia (May 11, 2020)

Okay probably unrelated but I searched up Raymond on google to see if anything nsfw was going to pop up as some people said and here’s what I saw:

- Someone was selling a “Waifu waluigi” figure on Etsy AKAJAJKSKSKAK

- Raymond vore along with Flick

- Raymond without fur (cursed image)

- And someone drew Raymond in the form of a neckbeard JAKAJSKA


----------



## Manah (May 11, 2020)

People in general seem to be much mor rude this time around. Sone folks on Turnip Exchange sound like they never learned about basic decency.

Makes me not want to bother with anything tbh. I'll get my Raymond from the campsite eventually.


----------



## alitwick (May 11, 2020)

Blink. said:


> just wanna leave this here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This sure is a very elaborate way of saying, ”I scammed you, bro!” Gotta give ’em props to that (Though I do feel really bad for the recipient of said scam.)


----------



## coderp (May 11, 2020)

I don't let it irritate me, I neither want nor have him, so I have zero interaction with sellers/buyers for Raymond. My only interraction I had with him was finding him on a mystery island, before promptly leaving despite having only 1 ticket left. I found Octavian on that next ticket, very glad I did!


----------



## PuppyCat472 (May 11, 2020)

thisisausername said:


> i really want Nintendo to make an amiibo card for him so the Raymond market can finally crash.. it'd be so satisfying to see someone sell him for like 500 nmt and get no buyers because he's not that much anymore
> 
> i want raymond too but paying those absurd prices and even real money??? could not be me.


It's already started. I've been seeing a lot of Ray's, Judy's, and Audie's being sold for like 50 NMT-300 NMT. Lol, when I was trying to buy Ray for my fiance and his best friend there was this guy that had a buy out for Ray 2500 and everyone was offering 20-300. Dude was being condescending about it and then messaged me later (when he couldn't sell him) asking if I still wanted Ray. I told him no and then the dude immediately made 4 new threads, each one with a lower buy out. His Raymond was voided in the end cause no one wanted to buy him for more than 400 NMT.


----------



## Lavulin98 (May 11, 2020)

PuppyCat472 said:


> It's already started. I've been seeing a lot of Ray's, Judy's, and Audie's being sold for like 50 NMT-300 NMT. Lol, when I was trying to buy Ray for my fiance and his best friend there was this guy that had a buy out for Ray 2500 and everyone was offering 20-300. Dude was being condescending about it and then messaged me later (when he couldn't sell him) asking if I still wanted Ray. I told him no and then the dude immediately made 4 new threads, each one with a lower buy out. His Raymond was voided in the end cause no one wanted to buy him for more than 400 NMT.



what irks me most if seeing people voiding villagers out of spite when there are so many wanting to get them.


----------



## Adaberny (May 11, 2020)

Dormire said:


> This was a legit DM someone received.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im sorry, what? Lol..oh my god. People are actually becoming demented over animal crossing. Wow.


----------



## Deege (May 11, 2020)

yeah, really glad none of my faves are this popular.


----------



## PuppyCat472 (May 11, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> what irks me most if seeing people voiding villagers out of spite when there are so many wanting to get them. I happened many times to not get the sum I wanted for a villager and ended up gifting them for free.


Raymond and the others def brought out the worst in people. For how people are acting, one would swear these in-game items and characters were paying their actual bills.


----------



## 0orchid (May 11, 2020)

I'm happy I don't like him at all because trying to get him seems like such madness to go through.


----------



## Sweetley (May 11, 2020)

PuppyCat472 said:


> It's already started. I've been seeing a lot of Ray's, Judy's, and Audie's being sold for like 50 NMT-300 NMT. Lol, when I was trying to buy Ray for my fiance and his best friend there was this guy that had a buy out for Ray 2500 and everyone was offering 20-300. Dude was being condescending about it and then messaged me later (when he couldn't sell him) asking if I still wanted Ray. I told him no and then the dude immediately made 4 new threads, each one with a lower buy out. His Raymond was voided in the end cause no one wanted to buy him for more than 400 NMT.


He actually voided him?? Bruh, that dude is crazy, should have given him to someone who wanted him, even if he didn't get the amount at the end what he wanted, but at least he would have gotten something.


----------



## Stil (May 11, 2020)

Im not surprised that raymond has dropped so much in price.
Everyone and their mom has him by now.





Romaki said:


> I mean, it really doesn't? You exchange your (or someone else's) activity for some pretty pictures on your forum post. I usually gift mine when I notice I have more than 1000, and even then I could still make a million IGB in a day, you know?
> 
> You could easily trade IGB for rare items on other websites and then make a lot of TBT here, TBT is not a currency elsewhere so it has less value to the game.


Its not used just for the game. I see people buy art/commissions with it.
I can use TBT to buy things in other video games, not just ACNH/ACNL
I can also use TBT to buy currencies on other websites. ex: Flight Rising and Pokeheroes.
Its actually quite a versitile and handy thing to have.


----------



## Dormire (May 11, 2020)

Adaberny said:


> Im sorry, what? Lol..oh my god. People are actually becoming demented over animal crossing. Wow.


I swear. I was like New York (Tiffany Pollard) when I saw that, instead of "BEYONCE?!" I was like..."_RELINQUISH_???????????? _*RELINQUISH*_?!"


----------



## issh0mans (May 11, 2020)

i'm amazed by how bat**** ppl are over this damn cat.
i don't even think he's that cute!! i said if i found him on a island i was gonna spray his ass with a water bottle
​


----------



## PuppyCat472 (May 11, 2020)

Scrapper said:


> He actually voided him?? Bruh, that dude is crazy, should have given him to someone who wanted him, even if he didn't get the amount at the end what he wanted, but at least he would have gotten something.


Yea! It was absolutely wild. Didn't want to settle with any of the people that were actually trying to buy Ray at a fair and reasonable price. His exact words on his last thread when someone offered 250 nmt was "You know, he sells for more than 2,500 NMT  Reply when you have a real offer! I'm only asking for 1.8 K soooooo  ". Then people told him nvm and ignored his thread but he kept posting on it every 30 minutes with his buy out dropping by 200. In the end, he voided him because everyone here is "rude and low-ballers". I took screenshots of the whole ordeal because I could not believe what I was reading. Still can't.


----------



## Dormire (May 11, 2020)

PuppyCat472 said:


> It's already started. I've been seeing a lot of Ray's, Judy's, and Audie's being sold for like 50 NMT-300 NMT. Lol, when I was trying to buy Ray for my fiance and his best friend there was this guy that had a buy out for Ray 2500 and everyone was offering 20-300. Dude was being condescending about it and then messaged me later (when he couldn't sell him) asking if I still wanted Ray. I told him no and then the dude immediately made 4 new threads, each one with a lower buy out. His Raymond was voided in the end cause no one wanted to buy him for more than 400 NMT.


That is absolutely mental. The pinnacle of human greed never ceases to amaze me. To think he'd void him out of spite too LMAO. I'm starting to think NH really brought the worst traits of the fandom (maybe also because some of new players not knowing trading etiquette...).


----------



## Altarium (May 11, 2020)

PuppyCat472 said:


> Yea! It was absolutely wild. Didn't want to settle with any of the people that were actually trying to buy Ray at a fair and reasonable price. His exact words on his last thread when someone offered 250 nmt was "You know, he sells for more than 2,500 NMT  Reply when you have a real offer! I'm only asking for 1.8 K soooooo  ". Then people told him nvm and ignored his thread but he kept posting on it every 30 minutes with his buy out dropping by 200. In the end, he voided him because everyone here is "rude and low-ballers". I took screenshots of the whole ordeal because I could not believe what I was reading. Still can't.


I just... no words. Honestly I'm glad nobody bought him and he had to void him (feel bad for anyone who wanted him that he could've given him away to), but at least he walked out of that empty handed. Maybe karma *is* real


----------



## chainosaur (May 11, 2020)

I adore Raymond and I am so happy to have him on my island. I was so lucky to find him in only about a dozen tickets. He's so cute and charming, definitely a stand out as a fan of Smugs. However, I do think all this madness surrounding him is absolutely ridiculous. And people who take advantage of people's desperation are just as bad as the fanatics themselves.

All in all, people on all sides need to calm down. Raymond stans aren't owed anything, harassing someone who has him is unacceptable, period. Raymond haters aren't making the stans like him any less and honestly, I hate all the mean-spirited memes and art surrounding an otherwise harmless video game animal. It just makes the fan space feel unpleasant overall. And scammers of all spades are just jerks hands down.


----------



## Dormire (May 11, 2020)

2xdinosaurs said:


> I adore Raymond and I am so happy to have him on my island. I was so lucky to find him in only about a dozen tickets. He's so cute and charming, definitely a stand out as a fan of Smugs. However, I do think all this madness surrounding him is absolutely ridiculous. And people who take advantage of people's desperation are just as bad as the fanatics themselves.
> 
> All in all, people on all sides need to calm down. Raymond stans aren't owed anything, harassing someone who has him is unacceptable. period. Raymond haters aren't making the stans like him any less and honestly, I hate all the mean-spirited memes and art surrounding an otherwise harmless video game animal. It just makes the fan space feel unpleasant overall. And scammers of all spades are just jerks hands down.



Someone drew Raymond "in boxes" like, his "_not alive_" body in boxes as a joke. (not gonna describe in full detail sorry)
I mean, some Raymond stans are crazy but this is kinda disgusting too ngl. I mean it's a joke but a disgusting one.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 11, 2020)

Daaaang, Raymond is the marshal of NH. Except for the fact that I don't know how bad marshal was because I was just playing NL with 3 of the most popular villagers without even knowing it.

In all seriousness though Raymond's popularity needs to die, BUUT OF COURSE THEN AUDIE WOULD RISE UP AND CYCLE #2 WOULD START 

seriously if anyone deserves this popularity it's Barold, not because he's good but like I actually want to see people fight over a bearded cub.

(I actually like raymond now only for the design but would never have him on my island because Marshal is best smug)

	Post automatically merged: May 11, 2020



Dormire said:


> Someone drew Raymond "in boxes" like, his "_not alive_" body in boxes as a joke. (not gonna describe in full detail sorry)
> I mean, some Raymond stans are crazy but this is kinda disgusting too ngl. I mean it's a joke but a disgusting one.


R.I.P Raymond  I actually feel bad for him, being treated like barold or limberg is better than this. Nintendo stop torturing this innocent cat and release amibos already


----------



## Loriii (May 11, 2020)

I wasn't fond of Raymond but later got curious about the hype surrounding him so I looked for him using the campsite method. I had to work for it because he didn't appear until the 43rd camper, so yeah, I felt accomplished and moved him on my main island. 2-3 days later, I found him again as my 3rd camper (lol I was shocked while campsite resetting for a snooty). Then for the 3rd time, I found him on mystery islands and later moved him on my daughter's island. A month later, I moved him out of my main island (first Raymond) coz I couldn't really feel the connection. I love Marshal and even Julian more as a smug. Right now, he's just there chillin' on my "cycling/side" island and me still feeling undecided if I should sell him or just whatever. I'm not moving him back again to my main, that's for sure.


----------



## chainosaur (May 11, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Someone drew Raymond "in boxes" like, his "_not alive_" body in boxes as a joke. (not gonna describe in full detail sorry)
> I mean, some Raymond stans are crazy but this is kinda disgusting too ngl. I mean it's a joke but a disgusting one.


Oh, _how charming_. 

Overexposure of anything in fandom can be irritating, I get it, but this feels overblown far beyond anything I experienced in the New Leaf days.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 11, 2020)

Loriii said:


> I wasn't fond of Raymond but later got curious about the hype surrounding him so I looked for him using the campsite method. I had to work for it because he didn't appear until the 43rd camper, so yeah, I felt accomplished and moved him on my main island. 2-3 days later, I found him again as my 3rd camper (lol I was shocked while campsite resetting for a snooty). Then for the 3rd time, I found him on mystery islands and later moved him on my daughter's island. A month later, I moved him out of my main island (first Raymond) coz I couldn't really feel the connection. I love Marshal and even Julian more as a smug. Right now, he's just there chillin' on my "cycling/side" island and me still feeling undecided if I should sell him or just whatever. I'm not moving him back again to my main, that's for sure.


If your not worried about making money you should look around at people's posts and see who wants raymond, if you do that than you should give raymond to the least toxic user


----------



## Loriii (May 11, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> If your not worried about making money you should look around at people's posts and see who wants raymond, if you do that than you should give raymond to the least toxic user



Thank you for the advice. I'm still contemplating on his fate though.


----------



## Dormire (May 11, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> R.I.P Raymond  I actually feel bad for him, being treated like barold or limberg is better than this. Nintendo stop torturing this innocent cat and release amibos already



It was really graphic. I get that his popularity and scammers gravitating towards him is annoying to a lot of people but Raymond never wished for any of this (he's just binary data). It's just sad he's taking the full blunt of the hate and not the people overhyping him. People just started to call him ugly or voiding him out of spite. I mean, maybe some people do think he's ugly but in the situation he's in right now (popularity-wise) it kinda sound petty and mean. And to think people would draw graphic depictions of him kinda irks me a lot. What did _*he*_ even do to warrant that?

I mean maybe I sounded bias and whiny because I like him but when people addressing the popularity and scamming issue that's always directed to Raymond himself and not the people doing it.



2xdinosaurs said:


> Oh, _how charming_.
> 
> Overexposure of anything in fandom can be irritating, I get it, but this feels overblown far beyond anything I experienced in the New Leaf days.



Agreed. Like, come on. Really? I get it's a joke to the "in boxes" scam but..._really_?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 11, 2020)

Loriii said:


> Thank you for the advice. I'm still contemplating on his fate though.


If you decide to sell him that's also fine, I could care less but honestly the people who like TRULY like raymond and aren't over-obsessive fangirls deserve him.

	Post automatically merged: May 11, 2020



Dormire said:


> It was really graphic. I get that his popularity and scammers gravitating towards him is annoying to a lot of people but Raymond never wished for any of this (he's just binary data). It's just sad he's taking the full blunt of the hate and not the people overhyping him. People just started to call him ugly or voiding him out of spite. I mean, maybe some people do think he's ugly but in the situation he's in right now (popularity-wise) it kinda sound petty and mean. And to think people would draw graphic depictions of him kinda irks me a lot. What did _*he*_ even do to warrant that?
> 
> I mean maybe I sounded bias and whiny because I like him but when people addressing the popularity and scamming issue that's always directed to Raymond himself and not the people doing it.
> 
> ...


Yes he's a pixel cat but Raymond is treated like he brought this on himself (like you said)

Honestly I love all the villagers in my town, they are friends to me and not just pixels, but this seems way too far fetched. If raymond really did have feelings he would've loved this attention when it was tame (which it never was) but now it's the murderous paparazzi kind of fame


----------



## Loriii (May 11, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> If you decide to sell him that's also fine, I could care less but honestly the people who like TRULY like raymond and aren't over-obsessive fangirls deserve him.



haha maybe I should wait for the hype to tone down a bit, assuming I've decided that I don't need anything for him. By the way, I love your avatar, foxtrot!


----------



## PoptartPresident (May 11, 2020)

I really don't understand what's so great about Raymond. He's not even a nice villager, he's smug. I don't think he's really all that nice in comparison to other villagers who have much more refined designs. I think the only "remarkable" thing about Raymond are his eye colors being different, and that's it.

People are treating Raymond like he's a godsend or something, and it's ridiculous!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 11, 2020)

PoptartPresident said:


> I really don't understand what's so great about Raymond. He's not even a nice villager, he's smug. I don't think he's really all that nice in comparison to other villagers who have much more refined designs. I think the only "remarkable" thing about Raymond are his eye colors being different, and that's it.
> 
> People are treating Raymond like he's a godsend or something, and it's ridiculous!


Then the fans come and their like, oMGgGGGg hOuW cUd U SAei dAt? hE'Z a oFiZ cAt hE'z GoD.


----------



## Dormire (May 11, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> If you decide to sell him that's also fine, I could care less but honestly the people who like TRULY like raymond and aren't over-obsessive fangirls deserve him.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 11, 2020
> 
> ...



Exactly. I'm so confused. Raymond didn't scam them it's the people who did. People are free to hate him of course! It's just maybe not treat him as if he orchestrated this whole mess?

He really would be better off if he was like Cyd for sure. No hate. Just indifference LOL.


----------



## Candy83 (May 11, 2020)

immyshine said:


> I am Genuinely so upset and disgusted with how ppl are on bidding threads with him. Why do ppl get so out of character about him. Like it a makes no sense to me.



Raymond was not on my mind, at all, with and shortly after “New Horizons” was released March 20, 2020.

I joined this site in November 2013. I started playing “New Leaf,” just after I bought it, in August 2013. The must-experience villager was Julian. He was joined by the likes of Ankha, Beau, Fang, Lolly, Marina, Marshal, Merengue, and Stitches. (I am not attempting to recall Top 10 or Top 15. The names stand out more immediately in my mind.)

For a while, Tia was really hot. So, too, was Bam. And Phoebe had her moment. (I name the last two because they were the rare Jock and Uchi to rise to the top ranks on the_ Bell Tree Forums_ villager-popularity lists.)

As I bought more and more retail copies of “New Leaf,” I found myself creating towns that were pleasant—some used the word _lovely_—for Dream Address visitors to explore. And the _Welcome amiibo_ cards made the difference in my controlling which villagers to have.

Here, with “New Horizons,” I have decided I don’t want to repeat what I did in “New Leaf.” I don’t want a _theme island_. I don’t want take my cue, for the cast of my island’s villagers, by making sure my island has all of Raymond, Audie, Sherb, Judy—you know, the newbies—just because they are _The Latest_.

I want a mix.

My personal favorite (male and overall) is: Stitches.

My personal favorite female (and this is to make sure I name two which covers both genders) is: Molly.

I have them.

I have them with some villagers/islanders who were not at the top of my Wish List. I have the sensitive bird Lucha. And I did not want him, as he was forced on me at the campsite (as my No. 6), but I took him and have kept him anyway. To let him go would be to strike a 5-to-5 balance of males and females on my island. (He would get replaced by a female.) To let him go would also be me needing to let go of fellow Smug Marshal so that I can, in theory, free my island of Smugs and go on the Nook Miles Islands for the mission of finding and acquiring Raymond.

I am in no hurry.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 11, 2020)

Altarium said:


> Yeah they can fight over him all they want. I've never seen the appeal.


THANK YOU I BEEN SAYING THE SAME THING!! He's just a cats with glasses and heterochromia! and the ㅅ mouth If it wasn't for that no would care. The bids are ridiculous too.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 11, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Exactly. I'm so confused. Raymond didn't scam them it's the people who did. People are free to hate him of course! It's just maybe not treat him as if he orchestrated this whole mess?
> 
> He really would be better off if he was like Cyd for sure. No hate. Just indifference LOL.


What do you want to bet if no Raymond memes spawned than raymond would be basically Cyd


----------



## Hirisa (May 11, 2020)

I don't find Raymond interesting but the social frenzy for Raymond definitely is! It's a case study of mimetic desire, where something becomes more and more coveted in proportion to how desirable to others something is perceived as being, sorta like FOMO but more subconscious. I have no doubt that plenty of people want Raymond because he is just "their type" but I also have no doubt that plenty more people simply want Raymond because other people do but they don't recognize that as a motivator.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 11, 2020)

Raymond is cute but tbh Bob is cuter


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 11, 2020)

Look everyone I'mma just say it.

Audie is the best new character (opinion), foxtrot.

	Post automatically merged: May 11, 2020



Milky star said:


> Raymond is cute but tbh Bob is cuter


That's what I've been saying for two months


----------



## Dormire (May 11, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> What do you want to bet if no Raymond memes spawned than raymond would be basically Cyd


Yeah...it's probably that maid dress meme that jumpstarted this dumpster fire.
I'm still gonna like Raymond regardless since he's such a ray of sunshine in my island.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 11, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Yeah...it's probably that maid dress meme that jumpstarted this dumpster fire.
> I'm still gonna like Raymond regardless since he's such a ray of sunshine in my island.


Raymond isn't even that cute bruh (directed at the memers not you) If you want something cute than Bob is in the corner


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 11, 2020)

Don't getme started on the maid dress thing. A lot people think Raymond is a gay cross dressing cat. wtf? Like i'm just sick of Raymond! I want to like him but I can't!!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Don't getme started on the maid dress thing. A lot people think Raymond is a gay cross dressing cat. wtf? Like i'm just sick of Raymond! I want to like him but I can't!!


I KNOW THAT'S THE MAIN REASON I FEEL BAD FOR RAYMOND...

RAYMOND NEVER SAID HE WAS GAY Y'ALL JUST FORCING THE POOR CAT TO SING BUBBLEGUM WHILE WEARING A GIRL'S DRESS

AND NOW MARSHAL IS ALSO BEING PARTIALLY ATTACKED NOOO


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 11, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Raymond isn't even that cute bruh (directed at the memers not you) If you want something cute than Bob is in the corner


Bob is way cuter. I love Reneigh from the new collection of villagers tbh,, she's cool and pretty, I want Bob so much!!


----------



## Dormire (May 11, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Raymond isn't even that cute bruh (directed at the memers not you) If you want something cute than Bob is in the corner


Yeah but...I really don't like Bob that way... ;v;
I'm always gravitating towards smug villagers (I mean, I have Jacques, Marshal and Raymond) I can't understand it either but I'm embracing it...! The only exception is Mitzi. NOW, she's QUEEN. Whoever thinks otherwise will be bitten by my hoarde of cat villager amiibos.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (May 11, 2020)

You think people would lose their minds if they knew I passed Raymond in the campsite looking for Eugene? I don't really want him or have the urge to get him even if he sells for millions. He's just not my cup of tea, and with my luck he'd never ask to leave. How unique can a character be that everyone has?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 11, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> I KNOW THAT'S THE MAIN REASON I FEEL BAD FOR RAYMOND...
> 
> RAYMOND NEVER SAID HE WAS GAY Y'ALL JUST FORCING THE POOR CAT TO SING BUBBLEGUM WHILE WEARING A GIRL'S DRESS
> 
> AND NOW MARSHAL IS ALSO BEING PARTIALLY ATTACKED NOOO


Right! I mean I'm guilty of putting Filbert in dresses but to be fair in old animal crossing games he wore a dress. Which made him special and cute to me. BUT RAYMOND IS A WHOLE BUSINESS MAN STOP FORCING THE BIG GAY ON HIM


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bob is way cuter. I love Reneigh from the new collection of villagers tbh,, she's cool and pretty, I want Bob so much!!


bob is the best villager and is the sunniest ray of light you all will ever see, he is a privilege

Raymond doesn't have anything on him, nothing, not a square centimeter.
Yet somehow raymond is getting attacked (this is good bob is not allowed to be abused)

but bruh really fangirls???

	Post automatically merged: May 11, 2020



Milky star said:


> Right! I mean I'm guilty of putting Filbert in dresses but to be fair in old animal crossing games he wore a dress. Which made him special and cute to me. BUT RAYMOND IS A WHOLE BUSINESS MAN STOP FORCING THE BIG GAY ON HIM


*cat
I do not get how people look at this business cat and go "yep looks gay to me" (opinion that some may get offended at but if anyone deserved that treatment it's dom I'm sorry I apologize everyone)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 11, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> bob is the best villager and is the sunniest ray of light you all will ever see, he is a privilege
> 
> Raymond doesn't have anything on him, nothing, not a square centimeter.
> Yet somehow raymond is getting attacked (this is good bob is not allowed to be abused)
> ...


Bob is the og cat! Been in animalcrossing since day one!! Hello! I would kill for Bob,, haha I think I like Monique the blonde lady of the night cat more than Raymond now.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Bob is the og cat! Been in animalcrossing since day one!! Hello! I would kill for Bob,, haha I think I like Monique the blonde lady of the night cat more than Raymond now.


ENOUGH! CEASE THE TALK OF THE LORD OF ALL LAZIES AND CATS, there is no need to further explain bob's greatness, it is unanimous.

Back on topic, I swear seeing a raymond auction hit more than 100 nmt is the most common thing ever


----------



## Manah (May 11, 2020)

If I didn't want him for myself I would make sure he goes to someone who acts like a normal person.

I hate that I want him. But my second character is an IT/security manager in her original universe and he's too fitting to pass up. Florie needs her office underling partner.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 11, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> ENOUGH! CEASE THE TALK OF THE LORD OF ALL LAZIES AND CATS, there is no need to further explain bob's greatness, it is unanimous.
> 
> Back on topic, I swear seeing a raymond auction hit more than 100 nmt is the most common thing ever


The bids for him aren't even realistic or fair!


----------



## Matt0106 (May 11, 2020)

Dormire said:


> This was a legit DM someone received.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I worry about humanity when I see dumb stuff like this. IT'S PIXELS WEARING GLASSES. What has this world come to? Honestly, I found Raymond to be really cool when I first saw him, but now, all this craziness has made me like him less.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 11, 2020)

Matt0106 said:


> I worry about humanity when I see dumb stuff like this. IT'S PIXELS WEARING GLASSES. What has this world come to? Honestly, I found Raymond to be really cool when I first saw him, but now, all this craziness has made me like him less.


That post is a bruh moment. I don't even understand,,I want to like Raymond but the Chaos is too much it's likd mha for me all over again


----------



## jiojiop (May 11, 2020)

My friend has Raymond living next door to Punchy. All this hype is so funny to me cuz I'm always shoving past him on my way to visit at Punchy's like "outta da way rayman!"

I have no problem with people seeing him as gay or whatever, or putting villagers in opposite sex clothing. But this is another matter – I'm weirded out by the maid dress thing. It's a bit fetishistic. It gives me the creeps, and doing a google image search (with safesearch on!) to find pics of him in game turned up fanart results that made me kinda nauseous and put me off this villager entirely.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 11, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> My friend has Raymond living next door to Punchy. All this hype is so funny to me cuz I'm always shoving past him on my way to visit at Punchy's like "outta da way rayman!"
> 
> I have no problem with people seeing him as gay or whatever, or putting villagers in opposite sex clothing. But this is another matter – I'm weirded out by the maid dress thing. It's a bit fetishistic. It gives me the creeps, and doing a google image search (with safesearch on!) to find pics of him in game turned up fanart results that made me kinda nauseous and put me off this villager entirely.


I mean I dress Filbert up in dresses and bows (I mean to be fair that adorable little squirrel did wear a dress in I believe wild world,, so this ain't new to him) but the maid dress thing for Raymond seems more like a fetish. Like he's a trap. He's not Felix Argyle from Re:Zero! He's just a business cat.


----------



## Grimlock (May 11, 2020)

Milky star said:


> That post is a bruh moment. I don't even understand,,I want to like Raymond but the Chaos is too much it's likd mha for me all over again


I know it’s impossible to ignore what’s happening with the hardcore Raymond fandom right now. I’m not going advocate that anybody can or even should ignore it. I do, however, think we should all put our energy into liking things regardless of whether these people exist or not. If we don’t then the only people that are losing are us because we are allowing them to dictate what we’re interested in.

There are tons of toxic fan bases out there, and if I were to let them influence what I do I’m not sure I would have any hobbies left. I would probably just be sitting staring at a wall all day, and, even then, there might be some crazy people out there giving wall-starers a bad name.


----------



## Imbri (May 11, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> Okay probably unrelated but I searched up Raymond on google to see if anything nsfw was going to pop up as some people said and here’s what I saw:
> 
> - Someone was selling a “Waifu waluigi” figure on Etsy AKAJAJKSKSKAK
> 
> ...



Thank you for taking a hit for the team.


----------



## raqball (May 11, 2020)

Why are some so obsessed over how others choose to play the *game*? If people want Raymond then so be it. If they want to pay a high price for him then who cares? I got him off a mystery island but why does it even matter? He is cool but he is nowhere even close to my favorite..

It's a *video* *game* and he is a popular villager in it who does not have an amiibo.....


----------



## cainhurst (May 11, 2020)

I actually thought a lot of the "ZOMG RAYMOND FANS ARE INSANE" stuff was way overblown until I, myself, was trying to sell him. Before I listed him here (and found a very sweet buyer, thankfully) I had tried listing him on Nookazon. Immediately I was swamped with Discord messages by the dozen. I ended up taking the listing down less than two minutes after initially posting it, and an hour later I was still getting messages from some folks. A few were particularly rude, too -one person was repeatedly spamming me with "Can I come now? Can I come get him? Can I come over? Dodo code?" etc over and over again every handful of seconds, blatantly ignoring me when I asked for a link to their Nookazon profile so I could check their feedback, etc. Another was like "I'm afraid of getting scammed so I won't pay you until after I see that he's bought the plot on my island" (which is... a scam itself lmao)

I'm still massively annoyed by the disproportionate amount of Raymond hate (and hatred toward any villagers in general really, there's no reason for that when it's the fans who are the problem) but some people are absolutely losing their minds over these damn animals and I do NOT understand it. I love my own dreamies but I would never talk to another person the way I was spoken to after I listed him offsite, when attempting to negotiate a sale. It's not worth it. I was sitting there like, do you not know how to converse with other human beings? Say hello and please and thank you? Did you not graduate kindergarten ffs. It was WILD.


----------



## Beanz (May 11, 2020)

I like Raymond/want him but I have to agree that it’s ridiculous that people are bidding lots of NMT for him. I can see why he’s popular but the again he’s basically like a copy of marshal. I like Raymond and I’d love it if he’d move in but I’m not going to spend an unnecessary amount of NMT or bells for him to move in. This is kinda the same situation that marshal had in NL, I remember he was immensely popular and everyone wanted him. I know he’s cute but some of ya’ll need to calm down with the Raymond prices because he’s literally every other smug. Tbh I think it won’t be long until people start freaking about another villager and Raymond’s just going to be crazy AC history (no hate lol)


----------



## raqball (May 11, 2020)

ItzNotNatzDuh said:


> he’s basically like a copy of marshal.


Agree... They both have the exact same dialog..


----------



## Koala92 (May 11, 2020)

I’ll be honest, I’m more annoyed by the people who seem to dislike Raymond with a passion than the people selling him for abnormal amounts of NMT. They remind me of the ‘cool girls’ in middle school who hated everything just because it was popular, and sort of made it a mission to make everyone else either hate that thing too or be embarrassed of liking it.

I personally do have Raymond on my island, and I can tell you that while he isn’t my favorite (Bruce ftw!) he’s pretty cool to look at. I think the people who like him because he’s popular will slowly die off, however I expect the hate for him to stay around for a long time. Some people just don’t know how to just let others like something without wondering why. Also Pietro is by far the best Smug.


----------



## Queen Greene (May 11, 2020)

The discourse surrounding Raymond is incredible, and seeing all this as who got him in the campsite while looking for a smug that I liked, all I can really do is just watch and giggle. That DM someone got however... wowie.

He's a cat and has giant nerd glasses, so I understand why people like him. I let him move in because he reminds me of my friend, since I already have said friend's boyfriend's animal doppelganger in my town I thought it would be cute. But honestly, to me he's just Marshal all over again.

Well that was my cool Raymond story, thanks for listening


----------



## PoptartPresident (May 11, 2020)

Matt0106 said:


> I worry about humanity when I see dumb stuff like this. IT'S PIXELS WEARING GLASSES. What has this world come to? Honestly, I found Raymond to be really cool when I first saw him, but now, all this craziness has made me like him less.



Please tell me they were joking, pleaaaaase


----------



## BeezyBee (May 11, 2020)

The fact that the phrase "Raymond in boxes" is becoming a meme on Twitter speaks for itself.


----------



## tolisamarie (May 11, 2020)

Raymond was a random move-in on my island. I kept him around for a little while until it was time to move in my final bear cub via amiibo.

Then I sold him, and now I'll never need to buy another ticket to go on an island tour again!!!!


----------



## Matt0106 (May 11, 2020)

PoptartPresident said:


> Please tell me they were joking, pleaaaaase



I have no clue, but I don't think so. I also saw one where someone charged someone to pick up Raymond, and then when the person gave the NMTs to get Raymond, the person was like "it's just to look, don't talk to him." The person couldn't even get the NMTs back, but I don't know if that one was real (REALLY hoping it isn't).


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 11, 2020)

So I just looked up Raymond acnh. This is why I don't look animal crossing characters up...

Edit: Daisy mae showed up, I wasted no time clicking to cleanse my eyes


----------



## idioticcryptid (May 12, 2020)

TaylaJade said:


> you travel forward until you have a camper


how do you get a camper?


----------



## Spooky. (May 12, 2020)

Honestly, at this point I resent Raymond because I'm so sick of hearing about him nonstop. 
IMO he's not even that great, his house is boring. 
I get that he's new but there's almost no hype for Dom or Cyd.


----------



## karosi (May 12, 2020)

i am not upset over anything involving this little game because that’s very strange


----------



## MiraculousGiraffe (May 12, 2020)

I seriously don't get the hype. There are way cuter villagers out there!!!! He's so average. People are literally going feral, throwing out 500+ NMT (first of all, how do you even get that many????? I struggle to get like 5...) and MILLIONS of bells. One of my friends has him and he's not too attached and I told him might as well sell him for some goods while this frenzy is going on. You just have to watch out for the scammers. Gotta fence off your airport or something so they can't run away before paying you. But I don't understand the reason for scamming. Like congrats, you got a digital cat


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 12, 2020)

MiraculousGiraffe said:


> I seriously don't get the hype. There are way cuter villagers out there!!!! He's so average. People are literally going feral, throwing out 500+ NMT (first of all, how do you even get that many????? I struggle to get like 5...) and MILLIONS of bells. One of my friends has him and he's not too attached and I told him might as well sell him for some goods while this frenzy is going on. You just have to watch out for the scammers. Gotta fence off your airport or something so they can't run away before paying you. But I don't understand the reason for scamming. Like congrats, you got a digital cat


nIcE pIxEl cOlLEctiOn U gOt dErE


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 12, 2020)

so on myster islands, it will roll a  species, then if it rolls cat you have a one in 32 chance to get him
(the info might be messed up thanks to my brain not rememboring it right)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 12, 2020)

MissMelody said:


> so on myster islands, it will roll a  species, then if it rolls cat you have a one in 32 chance to get him
> (the info might be messed up thanks to my brain not rememboring it right)


cries in nook mile ticket because I wanted rosie but couldn't find her


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 12, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> cries in nook mile ticket because I wanted rosie but couldn't find her


omg lmao


----------



## reallylovesquids (May 12, 2020)

this is probably fake but it still made me scream LMAO


----------



## cloudmask (May 12, 2020)

idioticcryptid said:


> how do you get a camper?



they will show up randomly at your campsite.


----------

